# Zurück vom Haldenvassdraget / Arasee



## heinrichs (1. Juni 2010)

Waren zu dritt vom 14.05 -21.05.2010 im Haus Neset am Arasee in Norwegen ca. 160 km von Oslo ,nahe der schwedischen Grenze.
Insgesamt kamen wir am Ende der Woche auf 36 Hechte. Einen Tag sind wir komplett Schneider geblieben( ganzen tag geschleppt) , am besten Tag (DI) hatten wir zu dritt 15 Hechte im Boot davon Theo 7 Stck ( 2 davon 85 cm) , Henning 3 Stck und ich 5 Stck ( einer 80cm).
Hechte waren nicht in der Anzahl in den flachen Buchten, wie von uns erwartet, sondern die besten Fänge erzielten wir beim Schleppen mit Grandma Wobblern in 3 - 5 mtr Wassertiefe im Zu - Abfluss eines Wehres mit Strömung.
Der grösste Hecht(96 cm) biss allerdings am letzten Tag, als das Wehr nicht pumpte und keine Strömung war.
Durchschnittsgrösse der Hechte lag zw. 50 und 70 cm.


----------



## Norge Fan (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Haldenvassdraget / Arasee*

Da habt ihr ja nen netten Urlaub gehabt.   
Ist bestimmt ne Wucht in der Natur zu fischen..........ganz allein im Wald .


----------



## jörg1896 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Haldenvassdraget / Arasee*

schön schön 
bin mal gespannt wie es bei uns läuft wir fahren morgen für eine woche hin....


----------



## heinrichs (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Haldenvassdraget / Arasee*

Wenn es irgenswie geht, 
nimm grandma und Rapala Super Shad SSR 14 P mit.
Fingen am besten an der zufahrt zum Wehr, zwischen grüner Fahrwassertonne und Pfahl (ca 20 mtr entfernt), den 96 Hecht allerdings zwischen Steg und Hausboot, dort ca. 5 mtr tief, der Rapala läuft geschleppt zw. 3-3,5 mtr tief./ (die grandma  2 mtr)
 Auch am Wehr ist es gut mit Gummifisch, vom driftenden boot aus,zwar vilee Hänger aber die meisten lassen sich lösen.
Gummifisch rot / gelb glitter und silber glitter ( 15 cm).
 Fahrt vom Haus Neset bis zum Wehr Stromfjoss  ca 30 min mit dem Boot.
Falls Oystein euer Vermieter ist ,frag ihn nach Fotos, habe heute noch mal welche gemailt.


----------

